# Pics of my new Opal



## MeLikeyBikey (Aug 14, 2008)

I am swapping out the stem soon, and maybe getting some compact/shallow bars. It's fast...

<a href="https://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee24/thockenb10/?action=view&current=DSC_0542.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee24/thockenb10/DSC_0542.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I wish they had offered a solid black like the Orca . I love the frame lines on that bike. Upgrade to 3T Ergonova (short shallow) you will love them. and that bottle cage, it simply must go! put some carbon cages on - the zipps are cheap on ebay... another suggestion, i'd dump the zeus post on ebay and get a thompson, those Zeus posts aren't great...

Awesome bike though, I almost built one up this spring, but supply issues made me impatient so I just went with an Orca... blue actually (white bar tape looks awesome on the blue frame, picture is in the larger post...)


----------



## MeLikeyBikey (Aug 14, 2008)

The problem with the blue is matching wheels and other parts as red/black combo is dominant right now. Look at your Bicycling mag and probably 75% of the bikes are red/black.

I am changing out all of my Zeus parts. Stem Deda, seat post 3T Doric LTD, bars 3T Ergonova (nice call). Yes, the bottle cage isn't the coolest, but it works and I have found that I can easily grab and replace bottles without looking, at high speeds. 

The one complaint I have with the looks of the new Opal is the carbon weave, or lack there of...not very consistent. My previous bike was a Scott CR1, which I loved. My Opal is stiffer, stronger and feels faster. This may sound weird, but sometimes I think the bike wants to go faster than I can push it.ut: I am hooked on Orbea frames for life.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

MeLikeyBikey said:


> The problem with the blue is matching wheels and other parts as red/black combo is dominant right now.


You are so right about red/black! So far, you're doing a great job of matching your blue/black scheme. Looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's what I did with a blue Orca.

<img src=https://img301.imageshack.us/img301/8756/orca2009final004.jpg>


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Nice


----------



## LilGasPasser (Apr 28, 2008)

Seriously looking at the '09 Opal myself; my local shop is working on his rep to get me a demo. How do you find the ride? What is your background?

I'm mostly a mountain bike racer, expert class, train on the rode in fast group rides, but rarely race on the road. I'm a bit concerned that the '09 Opal may be too stiff/punishing for my tastes, so I'm curious on your impressions. The looks are awesome, the price is right for my budget, and I'm hoping i enjoy my test ride...


----------

